# Studie zum Nutzungs- und Anpassungsverhalten in Eclipse



## Luigi4 (7. Mrz 2008)

Hallo! 

Im Rahmen meiner Diplomarbeit und des CoEUD Projektes (www.coeud.de) vom Fraunhofer FIT und der Universität Siegen, führen wir eine Studie zum Nutzungs- und Anpassungsverhalten in Eclipse Umgebungen durch und suchen noch dringend Teilnehmer. Falls jemand Eclipse oder ein auf Eclipse basierendes Produkt einsetzt, möchte ich darum bitten, 10 Minuten zu opfern und an unserer Studie teilzunehmen. 

Der Fragebogen ist mittels eines Webbrowsers erreichbar unter: 

http://umfrage.wineme.fb5.uni-siegen.de/surveytool_web/Default.aspx?id=27

Dieser Fragebogen soll für so viele Eclipse Nutzer wie möglich zugänglich sein. Bitte verteilt die URL zum Fragebogen an mögliche Interessierte weiter!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## byte (8. Mrz 2008)

Erledigt.


----------



## Luigi4 (18. Mrz 2008)

Vielen Dank allen, die an der Studie teilgenommen haben!
Wenn noch jemand Lust und Zeit hat teilzunehmen wäre das super!!!
Eine Teilnahme ist noch bis Ende März möglich.

Vielen Dank!


----------

